# A weird idea that came to me in a day dream



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I was staring at my small old sony 13 inch TV and i dreamed i saw a betta swimming in it. I started thinking...the TV is a peice of crap although i can't get rid of it till it officialy breaks because i use it to play atari. But when it does break i think i'll build a smll 2-3 gallon custom take and after gutting the tv, remove the screen and put the tank in it's place. the TVs design allowes for me to cut and hindge the top were i could install lights and have a flip up cover for mantience. i think it's a cool idea so i typed it up here before i forgot it and so i wouldn't be able to lose it. It sounds stupid and crazy but i think i could pull it off with maybe a little help from my friend who's a technology and aquarium wiz. So what'd ya think?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Sounds like it would look cool! I think I have seen it done before but it looked cheesy because it wasn't a real tv that was gutted with an aquarium in there, it was just cheap colorful plastic that was supposed to look like a tv. I think your idea is better though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

ive seen an aquarium like that before. someone completely gutted it like you said and put an aquarium with some plants and tetras in it. it was an old fashioned TV so it had the dials on it and everything. it was pretty cool.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I was gonna try that but never got around to it. Their is a site on that but cant remember


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That sounds pretty cool fishboy! I say go for it!! If you decide to, let us all know how it turns out :-D


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like a neat idea. just watch out for some electrical shocks while taking out the components of the tv. they can give a tremendous shock.

an post pics when youre done.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I thought of the same thing a couple days ago while looking at a broken tv but I didn't want to put my effort into it. But you can buy acrylic plexigass sheets take the interior parts out but do becareful with the monitor as it can hold alot of volts in it even if it has been broke for 10 years but dont be scared to do it just be carefull then you can cut the acrylic and use aquarium sealant in a caulk gun to seal it if did right it could work but cutting the acrylic would be the hardest part probally


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I've got one, I'll post some pics of it soon so that you can get some ideas!
It's pretty cool, I've made a hatch at the top for feeding and cleaning the tank. There's even a flouresent light in there!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't have a TV tank, but I like to make decorative wooden frame boxes into which tanks can be put, and they look really nifty, kind of like widescreen TV tanks.

Beware the juice in a dead TV. I used to have a lot of fun throwing rocks at old tv's at the junkyard to watch the sparks fly.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Me and may friend gutted a TV in my basemaent once so i know how to remove the components. And me and another friend destoryed a old TV with a couple of 9 irons and some rocks once so i've seen what happens when you hit the wrong spots

Shev: I work with electronics and get a shock here and there but thanks for the advice


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Check this link out ya'll it's a old tv that was made into a 40L tank http://www.aquahobby.com/tanks/e_tank0307d.php . Might give you a better idea on what to do fishboy.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Great link Dustin.... That looks amazing! I want it! I want it! I want it! LOL


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah it's a really good thought also because an old tv like that, that has a cabinet built around it you can drop in a tank possiblly a common size but if not they sell acyrlic on ebay not to expensive and some sellers will cut it a special size for you then get some aquarium seaalant. On a newer tv that just has a plastic shell would be harder to get everything to fit in.


----------



## greendragon (Jul 15, 2005)

will it be a cable ready tv/aquarium?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

greendragon said:


> will it be a cable ready tv/aquarium?


Depends if your fish like the volts running through their water. Or go SW and get an elecric eel to power your tv.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a friend that made a small aquarium out of an prehistoric apple computer. He doesn't have fish in it anymore though.

I thought the other day of making a "water cooler" aquarium in my office at work. It would be easy to do. I just need to find an old cooler lying around and I can easily scoop up a clear 5 gallon water jug. I have all of the plans in my head, I'm just waiting to find the right material.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

That would be cool meeocky you gotta post some pics if you ever do it.


----------



## carnivores (Oct 16, 2005)

*I saw many years ago maybe 15 or so. A console TV converted to a fish tank.*

*Some of the switches controlled lights. The top was hinged for access. *
*It was very cool, I'd Buy one today....*


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

DUSTIN323 said:


> That would be cool meeocky you gotta post some pics if you ever do it.


It'll probably be a while before I do it. I'm trying to get my 55gal set up right now. But I definitely want to make a water cooler aquarium for my office someday.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

There used to be a sitcom on, geez I can't remember the name but the main character was a comic strip artist and she had an old tv console that had been converted into an aquarium sitting by her front door. I always thought that was so cool.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The name of the show was "Caroline in the city"


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

That was it! Geez it's terrible getting old. :shock:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea, I had to ask the wife. Shes not as senile as me. LOL


----------

